# Big beauty is done!



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Well this big beautiful house is all done now except for some color changes again. I went by this morning to take pictures and the HO talked to me about some color changes, foundation, out side shower (which we didn't paint). Added Painting metal window frames and added a full interior trim job.

Full removal of all paint siding and trim. 330 total man hours from start to finish. The HO's were the best customers we have ever worked for.


Here are some before and after pics.

Before.




























After.







































The lawn chairs we also stained.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice job. 

Where did you get the orange sleeves for the power lines? Or did the power company put those on for you? Usually lines are not in the way for us, but on old homes they seem to be in bad locations much more often.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I was nervous for you guys Dave, that was a big challenge I am sure, with some major learning curves.

But you guys knocked it out of the park. That's one of the nicest before and afters I've ever seen. Well done, and I hope you made a few bucks too!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do not think we could have done that one in 320 hours. Impressive.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Nice job.
> 
> Where did you get the orange sleeves for the power lines? Or did the power company put those on for you? Usually lines are not in the way for us, but on old homes they seem to be in bad locations much more often.


The power company put the sleeves on for us. This is the first time they have used the orange sleeves, usually it's clear.

These were the hardest power lines we have run into, even in all my years painting I have only seen a few that were this tight to the house.

Every job we get the sleeves put on.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Congratulations and what a nice job you and your crew did! I have been following your thread since the beginning and know that you have had to persevere while dealing with rain, a disgruntled (ex) employee, guys flirting with Carly, etc. You purchased the tools needed for this and future jobs and it appears you made money. Awesome.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

wje said:


> I was nervous for you guys Dave, that was a big challenge I am sure, with some major learning curves.
> 
> But you guys knocked it out of the park. That's one of the nicest before and afters I've ever seen. Well done, and I hope you made a few bucks too!


I was nervous myself. We have a great small crew now and every day they went right to work and gave us a good days work. I couldn't ask for any thing more. Brand new crew, brand new tools, and new type of project we as c&d had never done. Hats off to the crew.

And yes we made some great money for the business. I'm ready to do it again lol.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

DeanV said:


> I do not think we could have done that one in 320 hours. Impressive.


Thank you Dean. I'm glad we got it completed as fast as we did. Like I said in the other thread I thought we went slow but you guys reassured me we didn't.
This new crew really clicks.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm sure you did a bang up job but it's tough to appreciate all the work that went into it from the pics. Some tighter shots of the details (perhaps before and after) would really illustrate just how much effort yous guys put into this baby. Might be helpful for marketing if you think you'd like to do more of this type of work.

On to the next one!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

What a challenge! The finished product looks great CD! This will certainly add to your reputation in a big way.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Dave you ARE the RRP Champion. Awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> I'm sure you did a bang up job but it's tough to appreciate all the work that went into it from the pics. Some tighter shots of the details (perhaps before and after) would really illustrate just how much effort yous guys put into this baby. Might be helpful for marketing if you think you'd like to do more of this type of work.
> 
> On to the next one!


This is one thing we didn't do except on the front. I do wish we took more pics of the details. We will be back there Friday and will grab tighter shots of the finish.

I'm not the best at taking pics. I forget some times to take good before shots.

This is one reason I want to hire a pro photog.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> This is one thing we didn't do except on the front. I do wish we took more pics of the details. We will be back there Friday and will grab tighter shots of the finish.
> 
> I'm not the best at taking pics. I forget some times to take good before shots.
> 
> This is one reason I want to hire a pro photog.


 The only reason I mentioned it is because I know how much effort went into making it look so nice. Anything you can do to help illustrate this fact to future clients will in most case seal the deal on restoration work. There are not too many folks willing to work that hard at something most people view as 'just painting'. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> The only reason I mentioned it is because I know how much effort went into making it look so nice. Anything you can do to help illustrate this fact to future clients will in most case seal the deal on restoration work. There are not too many folks willing to work that hard at something most people view as 'just painting'.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I'm mad at myself for also not taking more pics when it was stripped. We had rain days, short rain days and had to prime as we went. I have to ask Carly if she has any other pics or some with the trim stripped.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Absolutely great looking job Dave. 

But I coulda had it done in half the time you slacker. :whistling2::jester:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Absolutely great looking job Dave.
> 
> But I coulda had it done in half the time you slacker. :whistling2::jester:


Thank you Paul. I have a t-shirt that says I'm the #1 slacker :thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Thank you Paul. I have a t-shirt that says I'm the #1 slacker :thumbup:


LOL. I've got to get one of those myself.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> LOL. I've got to get one of those myself.


I found it at wallyworld. I got that one and one with Stewie saying "you suck" lol


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hat's off to you and Carly, Dave. It looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Great work :notworthy:

And THANK you for sharing it with us ....


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh Man! CD looks nice and sharp! You nailed it! Respect!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> Great work :notworthy:
> 
> And THANK you for sharing it with us ....


As fellow painters I knew you guys/gals would appreciate a job of this size.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

BTW, got any new pics of Carly? :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wicked pissah Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Beautiful work. It's an awesome feeling to be able to bring your, "A-game", to customers who truly appreciate the efforts. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> BTW, got any new pics of Carly? :jester:


 
I already asked

not gonna happen


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> BTW, got any new pics of Carly? :jester:


I do. I have a few new pics of her. I just purchased my casket and wrote up my PT will. :jester:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome job!


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I do. I have a few new pics of her. I just purchased my casket and wrote up my PT will. :jester:


I'd be proud to be a honorary pallbearer, Dave. 

May you rest in peace.:notworthy:

Pics, please.

Before you go.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> I'd be proud to be a honorary pallbearer, Dave.
> 
> May you rest in peace.:notworthy:
> 
> ...


You can stay here, as I'll volunteer my right hand to grab a handle. 

Dave, will it be open casket? Or is seeing the grin on your face going to be a no-no ?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day CD

Great job Mate


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> I'd be proud to be a honorary pallbearer, Dave.
> 
> May you rest in peace.:notworthy:
> 
> ...


I would be honored :thumbup:

For a small fee of $19.99 each I will post pics :whistling2::jester:




daArch said:


> You can stay here, as I'll volunteer my right hand to grab a handle.
> 
> Dave, will it be open casket? Or is seeing the grin on your face going to be a no-no ?


Most likely closed as she now has a baseball bat sitting be her side :whistling2:


----------

